# Lena B



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Hi, I live in SC usa moved from Scotland in 1980 Love to knit 
Found some very good tips and patterns thanks everyone Lena


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

welcome from SE Wisconsin


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from sunny, hot, and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome Lena


----------



## maggie20736 (Jun 9, 2015)

Welcome from Md.!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome from up state NY. enjoy the site. Lots of very talented people here.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome. I am in SC also. Are you in the upstate, midstate or low country? MN


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi and welcome from France!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Lena and welcome to KP from a Michigan member.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to KP forum.. :lol:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Welcome to KP


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from Alabama!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello from New York City. Glad you could join us.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Welcome from the Jersey shore.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome from Scotland


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi Lena,welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from Tennessee ~


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

Welcome from another South Carolinian. You will enjoy this site.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello and a big welcome to KP from Toronto


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Hello and welcome to KP.


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Welcome to KP!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Welcome from Pa. Nice to have you with us


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi Lena. Welcome from Thailand.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome from California.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Welcome from California.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi & Welcome from Pennsylvania.


----------



## jeannie2954 (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome to Knitting Paradise, you found a great place with a great group of people.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## dogLVR (Oct 16, 2013)

Welcome from So.CA!


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome from west Tennessee.


----------



## LRB1988 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi Lena, welcome. I hope you are having a great summer.


----------



## Mary-Lou (Jun 4, 2014)

Welcome from Ontario Canada


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings from Australia


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello and welcome from central Illinois.

Fiona. &#128587;&#128587;&#128587;


----------



## Jean williams (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome from California.


----------



## MEN-k2- (Jan 1, 2014)

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London. UK


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------

